
Facebook Stock Tanks After Data Breach Report, Shaving Off Billions - portofcall
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/19/17139642/facebook-stock-fall-market-cap-data-breach-cambridge-analytica
======
toufka
Senator Wyden's March 19 letter to Mark Zukerburg:

[https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/wyden-
cambridge-a...](https://www.wyden.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/wyden-cambridge-
analytica-to-facebook.pdf)

Zukerburg has 24 days to answer about his privacy policies, and how they've
been been used throughout this episode. Wyden also asks how Facebook has kept
up with its agreements with the FTC in regards to its mandated privacy
reports.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Can't wait to see the upcoming user number reports!

~~~
owly
Yes sir!

